# snacks



## jimmysmum (Mar 3, 2010)

Following on from Kei's thread re healthy eating;

What in-between meal snacks do you get for your kids? maybe we could swap ideas here.

We have things like

Fruit (obv weighed and doesnt go far when hungry)
Cereal bars
Flap jacks
Dole fruit pots in juice
Corn based crisps (skips, wotsits, french fries etc..)
Cheese strings
Cheese dippers
Bread sticks and low fat cheese spread
Cheese and tomato slices on toast
Biscuits (hobnobs, digestives, rich tea)
Sugar free jelly
Chicken bites
Ham
Dairylea triangles
Cucumber and low fat cheese spread

Im sure there are other things but i cant think off the top of my head x


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 3, 2010)

when i have time i make popcorn  graham loves it and he help me to prepare it


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 3, 2010)

We made popcorn tonight.  It is quite high in carbs though for what you get.

It really depends on whether you need carb snacks or no carb snacks.  With carb snacks I only ever got anything that was about 15 grams of carbs as that is what is needed for the long acting bit of a hypo on injections and also what Jessica needed as a midmorning and mid afternoon and pre bed snack.

Other wise, peperami, cheese strings and that sort of stuff.

It is hard.  Fruit was never any good for snacks for Jessica when on injections.  It never did anything.


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2010)

Great list, Jimmysmum.

Fruit sticks (Humzingers) are good for filling a 10 carb gap.

My kids like to have a low-fat yogurt and dip a biscuit (digestive/hobnob) into it.


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah i mean the 15g snacks that dont interfere with blood sugars between meals  there are so many variations that add upto 15..

petit filous x 2 is a good one for the baby or 1 x muller corner mini

x


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 4, 2010)

i said the baby lol, shes not a baby shes nearly 3 but we call her the baby doh!


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2010)

jimmysmum said:


> i said the baby lol, shes not a baby shes nearly 3 but we call her the baby doh!




LOL!  We call H "baby" too.


----------



## gewatts (Mar 4, 2010)

Are those Humzingers OK for a snack? Katie's always wanted one but our DSN said they would sent her bloods shooting up as there is not enough long lasting carbs in it. She'll be pleased if she can have one!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2010)

Anything with carbs in will generally have some effect on levels including those Humzingers and yogurts.   The only thing that didn't have too much of an effect for Jessica when on injections was fruit and veg (fruit ie apple, satsumas not bananas or grapes).

I used to use Humzingers or School bars as 15 cho of snack for her mid morning or mid afternoon snack along with chewee bars or some other cereal bars.

They will affect the levels yes.


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 4, 2010)

Never seen these Humzinger things i assume they are like the fruity school bars? Jim has those for his morning break snack at school and hes fine they dont make his levels shoot up x


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry - from reading the original list, I thought that was the sort of thing you were looking for.  Yes, they're squashed fruit bars.  They have around 10 carbs in them, so they will send sugars up.  I only give them to my kids with something else at snack time (when they can have 20 - 30 carbs) or as part of their 60 - 70 carb lunch.

They don't eat at all between their 6 "meal-times", because everything has some effect on their levels.


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes mine are on the MDI so they have 3 main meals then 3 snacks in bewtween (if they want them, they dont always) the snacks cant be any more than 15g carbs otherwise it has an impact on their next before main meal reading thats what i meant. x


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2010)

Got you!  

Alpen Light cereal bars are around 12 - 15g (depending on the type).
Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself crisps are around 14g, and the kids like those for a treat
Handful of cocktail sausages


----------



## Gemma444 (Mar 4, 2010)

J usually has a cereal bar - he prefers harvest chewees ones and they are 15.5g of carbs. Or he has digestives or hobnobs and some milk. A few crackers. We have tried fruit at snack times but it never lasts and he also goes low. Think us lot are keeping the cereal bar people in business hahaha and why do they have to be so expensive????? I do shop about though and my friend at work told me they were doing a box of 9 harvet chewwees for a pound in iceland so i brought 8 boxes. The look I got when i got to the till!!!!!!! haha


----------

